# Mini Russell 2000 Index



## ThingyMajiggy (25 October 2009)

Hey all.

Has anyone ever traded this? I know of a few traders who trade pretty much JUST this and seem to be doing quite well, as far as I understand its not quite as liquid as the S&P, but still seems quite tradeable. I have never traded it, I was thinking of trying it out for a while and posting thoughts & analysis in here, as can anyone else who trades it, like the S&P500 thread. 

Sorry if there is already a thread on it, I did a search but nothing came up. Delete this if there is. 

Discuss away.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (26 October 2009)

I can't seem to upload anything to ASF  I have managed to get it up on my blog for those interested, I wanted to post a chart with some analysis on it, but its not working here(could only just get it on my blog). Must be something wrong with my net. 

It seems like it will be not bad to trade, quite readable, some obvious buying and selling going on. Apparently it reacts before the ES, lets see  Its a whole different world _actually_ trading it.


----------



## wayneL (26 October 2009)

R2K is very tradeable.

I was a bit worried about it when it went from CME to NYBOT, but no worries at all.

Here is the image from your blog


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (26 October 2009)

LOL. Thanks wayne, fits like a glove


----------



## wayneL (26 October 2009)

ThingyMajiggy said:


> LOL. Thanks wayne, fits like a glove




Lucky the glove is latex, eh? :


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (26 October 2009)

wayneL said:


> Lucky the glove is latex, eh? :




I'm just glad you have a glove


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (27 October 2009)

well last night we had another big drop, after an initial up move early in the session like I thought going off the end of fridays session, can see the demand dry up though on the up move early on, started to push down, there is possibly some buying at the end of the down move, huge volume on the down bar(im looking at a 27 minute chart). consolidating ever since, as per usual in the globex session, we are drifting up towards resistance at 600, the TF is pretty much identical to the ES, I think the resistance is 1070 on the ES, nearly bar for bar is exactly the same. will need to see how we approach it, need to see effort to push through it, or high volume up bars closing in the middle, something like that, followed by signs of drying up demand. I am having a few issues lately with uploading anything to the internet, otherwise I would have charts to put up here  to make things easier, but its not working, dunno what the problem is  and my daily charts are playing up, the data is coming through correct, so bear with me while I sort the issues out.  

anyone else that has anything feel free to post it up, is anyone finding this interesting anyway? I'll stop if no one is following it, thought it would be good to follow/trade/study a market together.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (27 October 2009)

potential buying coming in on the 9 minute, just had a slight pull back from weak up move, high volume down bar just about to close, see if it responds


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (27 October 2009)

mmm up bar, volume not impressive though, still, close is good, see if we get a down bar on less volume, test like. 

haha I should probably shut up, bar by bar analysis.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (27 October 2009)

weakness indeed, thought the volume was a little too low, wide spread down now. support around 592ish, if it breaks 594. see if more buying comes back in. 

I'll shut up now, unless people want me to keep going.


----------



## Timmy (27 October 2009)

Just speaking for myself Sam it is is difficult to keep track of your analysis without the charts.  Any luck with getting them working?


----------



## wayneL (27 October 2009)

ThingyMajiggy said:


> weakness indeed, thought the volume was a little too low, wide spread down now. support around 592ish, if it breaks 594. see if more buying comes back in.
> 
> I'll shut up now, unless people want me to keep going.




I'll play. But might be a bit scarce for a bit while I move house.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (28 October 2009)

Timmy said:


> Just speaking for myself Sam it is is difficult to keep track of your analysis without the charts.  Any luck with getting them working?




Yeah I know, sorry  Its a pain, I can't seem to upload anything, anywhere, it just disconnects my internet, it has been working fine in the past, just lately its playing up, I have sent my ISP an email, but no reply yet. I'll keep trying. 



wayneL said:


> I'll play. But might be a bit scarce for a bit while I move house.




Great, hope the move goes well  

Was indeed buying at 594, had a shakeout type bar, then no supply and a narrow spread down bar, all signs of an up move coming, 2 high volume up bars since, looks like a test just completed now, pushing up to 596, interesting to see where this bar closes, looks like a successful test at this stage but not a great looking bar, upthrust, hasn't closed yet so will wait and see.


----------



## Joules MM1 (28 October 2009)

.....not a big fan of hindsight posts and opines.....an exception... this guy has a nice presentation and is an income trader......

http://tradermike.net/2009/10/october_26_recap_on_double-top_watch


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (28 October 2009)

Joules MM1 said:


> .....not a big fan of hindsight posts and opines.....an exception... this guy has a nice presentation and is an income trader......
> 
> http://tradermike.net/2009/10/october_26_recap_on_double-top_watch




you implying I make hindsight calls? pretty much all of my hindsight posts are simply explaining what I saw, hence the paragraphs all over my screenshots, I don't have the time to write that live whilst trading. 

if you follow my blog at all, you will also see that I set a target for the ES of 1090-1100 back in August and September, I said that we would find some resistance there and to watch for possible supply coming in, as far as I know, that isn't hindsight. I also made some foresight calls in the XAO thread I think it was. 

if I could figure out a way to post live thoughts, then I would, but trading the timeframes I trade, its near on impossible to post what I think is going to happen next as by the time I'm finished explaining it, especially without charts, the move has happened. 

Trader Mikes blog is very good, yes.


----------



## Wysiwyg (28 October 2009)

Step a) Print screen -> Open Paint ->  Click on View -> Click on Paste = Screen Shot 

Step b) Click File -> Click Save As -> a window will open with the path to save -> up top of window Save In: Pictures -> down below window Save as type: JPEG (*.JPG,*.JPEG,*.JPE,*.JFIF) -> File name: untitled

Step c) The Screen Shot will be saved in Pictures Folder so when loading with the Manage Attachments (down below here) Browse to Pictures and click on the Screen Shot you have saved there.

It`s not an ISP prob.  Unless you're on dial up but then that would make trading indices real difficult.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (28 October 2009)

Wysiwyg said:


> Step a) Print screen -> Open Paint ->  Click on View -> Click on Paste = Screen Shot
> 
> Step b) Click File -> Click Save As -> a window will open with the path to save -> up top of window Save In: Pictures -> down below window Save as type: JPEG (*.JPG,*.JPEG,*.JPE,*.JFIF) -> File name: untitled
> 
> ...




Thanks for the detailed instructions, but I do know how to actually upload the pic, its a problem with my ISP or something else, some settings maybe have mixed something up somewhere, I have been uploading pics for months on my blog, its only just stopped working recently. I have been trying to fix it, I think I may have found a solution, there are 3 computers going into a network hub and it must be one of the other computers messing things up, because if I unplug everything except mine out of the network hub, it SEEMS to be working. It just worked on my blog anyway.

Thanks anyway


----------



## Wysiwyg (28 October 2009)

US$100 per point.  Sheesh, good incentive to get the trades right I suppose.


----------



## wayneL (28 October 2009)

Wysiwyg said:


> US$100 per point.  Sheesh, good incentive to get the trades right I suppose.




$10 per tick though. It's just like playing with ES 'cept a bit more volatile. 

ATR is about 12 points = 120 ticks atm.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (28 October 2009)

Its nearly exactly the same, bar for bar, as the ES. Just worth more per point as it moves in 0.10 increments, not 0.25 like the ES. 

Isn't it funny how things happen as soon as you exit, or leave your screens? I went in for a quick long about 45 minutes ago, wasn't moving much so I got out B/E, as soon as I did, up it shoots. Go figure. stay in sam, stay in!


----------



## Joules MM1 (29 October 2009)

ThingyMajiggy said:


> you implying I make hindsight calls? pretty much all of my hindsight posts are simply explaining what I saw, hence the paragraphs all over my screenshots, I don't have the time to write that live whilst trading.
> 
> if you follow my blog at all, you will also see that I set a target for the ES of 1090-1100 back in August and September, I said that we would find some resistance there and to watch for possible supply coming in, as far as I know, that isn't hindsight. I also made some foresight calls in the XAO thread I think it was.
> 
> ...




easy up chap...no swing was taken....


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (2 November 2009)

Joules MM1 said:


> easy up chap...no swing was taken....




No problem, just said that incase you were taking a swing. 

I've been away, will get back into this thread tonight.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (2 November 2009)

Pre-market looks bullish, bit of buying came back in end of last session, had a bit of testing during globex, wouldn't be suprised if we have an up day...at this stage, have to be careful though, keep an eye out for selling.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (3 November 2009)

1 point trade I did just now, link to my blog, still can't upload pics here.


----------



## Joules MM1 (3 November 2009)

ThingyMajiggy said:


> Pre-market looks bullish, bit of buying came back in end of last session, had a bit of testing during globex, wouldn't be suprised if we have an up day...at this stage, have to be careful though, keep an eye out for selling.




had a solid ss monday on the spx thanks to the rut...the rut's failure to confirm the upward news passage was a clear signal of selling the strength....quite possibly the fed annoc that's due maybe  a target trigger for a burn-up.....


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (5 November 2009)

1.5 point short from this morning, shorted on no demand, +$145.20


----------



## Joules MM1 (5 November 2009)

sam, is the break-out of the channel you drew on the 28th giving you a sell bias.....solid break of that channel and non-confirmation of the spx/dow have been good sell signals ......maybe that period is over with a surprise short-cover attack.....an interesting remark from Rennie Yang of Market Tells "Something's got to give... Since 1990, $RUT has never closed lower on a 2:1 positive breadth day"


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (5 November 2009)

Joules MM1 said:


> sam, is the break-out of the channel you drew on the 28th giving you a sell bias.....solid break of that channel and non-confirmation of the spx/dow have been good sell signals ......maybe that period is over with a surprise short-cover attack.....an interesting remark from Rennie Yang of Market Tells "Something's got to give... Since 1990, $RUT has never closed lower on a 2:1 positive breadth day"




no sell bias just yet, we are down into the area of previous buying....i would like to see a break of 550, lower highs and lows before I get too negative. if the channel breaks, you are vulnerable, also need to watch for demand drying up, easy to spot, effort will diminish, bears will then be in control.


----------



## Joules MM1 (6 November 2009)

......with support of rut, long the dow......rut impulsive moves north and all moves against are horizontal hooks.....percentage wise the rut gives good clues


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (6 November 2009)

it does give good clues, I really like it actually, trading that along side the ES, comparing the two. 

what a session last night, really wish I wasn't asleep, some great long entries, good examples of effort...on the 9 minute, we had a down move, wide spreads, volume increases, then the spread starts narrowing...capping if you may, it gets no result from the down move, 1 up bar, then its jabbed back down and the volume has diminished. 

so, down move- 1 up bar- final down bar test, volume gone. the professionals would have been buying into the down move, then let it test the down side, and the selling had dried up. hard to explain without a screenshot, I will update my blog later today.


----------



## Joules MM1 (6 November 2009)

ThingyMajiggy said:


> it does give good clues, I really like it actually, trading that along side the ES, comparing the two.
> 
> what a session last night, really wish I wasn't asleep, some great long entries, good examples of effort...on the 9 minute, we had a down move, wide spreads, volume increases, then the spread starts narrowing...capping if you may, it gets no result from the down move, 1 up bar, then its jabbed back down and the volume has diminished.
> 
> so, down move- 1 up bar- final down bar test, volume gone. the professionals would have been buying into the down move, then let it test the down side, and the selling had dried up. hard to explain without a screenshot, I will update my blog later today.




I sometimes do a film blog via camtasia......maybe you could  look at doing one of those, Sam.....for your blog.....they would be great benefit to newbies.....just an idea


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (6 November 2009)

Joules MM1 said:


> I sometimes do a film blog via camtasia......maybe you could  look at doing one of those, Sam.....for your blog.....they would be great benefit to newbies.....just an idea




yeah thats not a bad idea, thanks. you do it on your own blog? you got a link to the blog so I can check out what camtasia etc is like?


----------



## Joules MM1 (6 November 2009)

ThingyMajiggy said:


> yeah thats not a bad idea, thanks. you do it on your own blog? you got a link to the blog so I can check out what camtasia etc is like?




i'm old.....erm......old school so i meant diary and no i don't put them in public as they are intended to sharpen the good points and weed the poor points.....also the instrument itself (for the spx) is a mirror cfd rather than an exchange price (bar) 

I think that your work, the style, would be best suited to moving visual explanation with audio rather than written and i only say that from the most recent post for this mornings set-up........

give it a go......another idea is to link a voice blog from someone like snapvine.com and for that you only need the headphone/mic set .....put that with a bunch of 1-3-5 min bar set-ups....could work really well

have a great weekend mate


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (7 November 2009)

Alrighty then, here is my first vid, no audio, just text commentary. Hopefully you can all see it, lemme know what you think


----------



## Joules MM1 (7 November 2009)

ThingyMajiggy said:


> Alrighty then, here is my first vid, no audio, just text commentary. Hopefully you can all see it, lemme know what you think




as first efforts go, that's a good one!

gotta get some sound.....you'll see.......do one with narration and then watch the original one.....

tops!


----------



## Wysiwyg (8 November 2009)

ThingyMajiggy said:


> Pre-market looks bullish, bit of buying came back in end of last session, had a bit of testing during globex, wouldn't be suprised if we have an up day...at this stage, have to be careful though, keep an eye out for selling.



You want to master Tape Reading so you might find this brief passage worth contemplation.

---------- ""Here we find the characteristics that distinguish the Tape Reader from the Scalper. The latter is essentially one who tries to grab a point or two profit "without rhyme or reason" - he doesn't care how, so long as he gets it. A Scalper will trade on a news tip, a look, a guess, a hear-say, gossip - on what he thinks or what a friend of a friend of friend says.

The Tape Reader evolves himself into a ‘trading machine’ which takes note of a situation, weighs it, decides upon a course and gives an order. There is no acceleration of the pulse, no nervousness, no hopes or fears concerning his actions. The result produces neither elation nor depression: there is calmness before, during and after the trade.

The Scalper is a car without shocks, bouncing over every little bump in the road with rattling windows, a rickety motion and a strong tendency to swerve into oncoming traffic.

The Tape Reader, on the other hand, is like a fine train, which travels smoothly and steadily along the tracks of the tape, acquiring direction and speed from the market engine, and being influenced by nothing else whatever."" ---------- 

My Secrets of Day Trading in Stocks - Richard D. Wykoff


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (19 November 2009)

just went short on the TF @ 594.50. 
stop is now B/E+ @ 594.40
target is around 590.70 if I stay in. 

broke support+pivot s1. 

not real fussed what happens, mainly concentrating on the PF.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (20 November 2009)

Left the trade on, didn't get stopped out. Worked out well in the end  exited @ 584.70 +$975.20


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (18 December 2009)

The TF, ES and SPI broke support last night, I took a short on the SPI, should have gone short on all 3, exited the short this morning.

Trade well


----------

